# War might be inevitable with Iran.....



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Americans should have a plan to save fuel, energy, money, etc.....the economy will take a hit when this happens. Until the World economies level out and adjust to the huge fuel spike this is what I recommend:

1. Sell all stocks, stock market will fall. Buy back after confrontation levels off.
2. Fill all homes, business, etc...with extra fuel.
3. Be alert for terrorist strikes in USA by Iranian cells already here.
4. Buy electric cars, add solar panels, etc.....

Good website for news, I read many stories here days before they hit Fox or CNN.

*Saudis, Gulf states on war alert for early US-Iran clash!
http://www.debka.com/article/21620/
*


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sold all my stock & switched to bonds last week! Israel if nobody else does will do the job. I don't think they have the balls to attack a US carrier though if it goes into Harmuz. 

Being ex Navy though I am concerned that they have mini subs they purchased from China and Russia. A sub can be hard to detect is it's not moving but they have what's called MAD gear which could possibly pick them up even is they're sitting still. I'll ask my Navy buddies about that. If we missed one they could get a hit or three in on a carrier if they were close enough.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have read articles that Saudia Arabia has allowed Israel to build up an air force presence of jets and bombs near the Iranian border. US or Israel, it will happen soon. I have been watching the Iranian Navy, they do have mini-subs that might be able to launch on the US fleet, they also have these high speed boats that launch torpedoes. These high speed boats remind me of the old USA PT Boats, remember PT109? 



ElectriCar said:


> Sold all my stock & switched to bonds last week! Israel if nobody else does will do the job. I don't think they have the balls to attack a US carrier though if it goes into Harmuz.
> 
> Being ex Navy though I am concerned that they have mini subs they purchased from China and Russia. A sub can be hard to detect is it's not moving but they have what's called MAD gear which could possibly pick them up even is they're sitting still. I'll ask my Navy buddies about that. If we missed one they could get a hit or three in on a carrier if they were close enough.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

All this talk of war.

Israel is intending to HELP Iran, by giving them the nuclear arsenal they covet...



... one at a time...


----------



## oldchuck (Jul 5, 2011)

So, you guys are really looking for $300 a barrel oil and fifteen buck a gallon gas?

Haven't we had enough wars to put us in the poorhouse for this century?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

oldchuck said:


> So, you guys are really looking for $300 a barrel oil and fifteen buck a gallon gas?
> 
> Haven't we had enough wars to put us in the poorhouse for this century?


I've fought two myself, and have had my fill. Regrettably, there seem to be about a billion Muslims who hate the Israelis. Best take that up with them.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

It's not the US looking to start anything but are you ok with Iran having a nuke? I certainly am not if it means using a small one or two to stop them! They CAN'T get one or they'll certainly use it with the idiot in power there now. More likely they put it in a suitcase and hand it to terrorists where they will likely end up blowing American, Israeli and European cities off the map. Bet on that! Just imagine that scenario. Can NOT allow that if it's preventable.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure I believe they would use one even if they managed to build one. They're a little nuts yes, but are they suicidal? There's not a scenario where them using a nuke on israel or anyone else doesn't end with them as a crater. Not that I think they should have one.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

It's pretty far off-topic, but I don't think the news is the Iranian military saber-rattling. It's the underlying reason for the posturing: the government is losing control of the street. They would love to be in a limited military conflict with the U.S. to regain the support of the population, but know they risk losing all support if they are seen as triggering the conflict.

The Iranian navy is a minimal threat, even with mini-subs. The risk is that they could get lucky. Even a BB gun can shoot an eye out.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen something the Iranians have not yet, the crust of green glass that seals the surface of sand after a thermonuclear blast.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

While having a government run by loonies with nukes is not a good thing,

we have survived Ronald Raygun, Mad Maggie and the Shrub - are the ayatollahs any worse?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

coulombKid said:


> I've seen something the Iranians have not yet, the crust of green glass that seals the surface of sand after a thermonuclear blast.


You extremist scare the shit out of me. 

I would like to see this kind of hate and agression banned from this forum.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Jan said:


> You extremist scare the shit out of me.
> 
> I would like to see this kind of hate and agression banned from this forum.


You totally misunderstood what coulombKid wrote. When he said, 



coulombKid said:


> I've seen something the Iranians have not yet, the crust of green glass that seals the surface of sand after a thermonuclear blast.


what he meant was that he had seen the destruction caused by a nuke, not that he wanted to nuke someone.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Tess, you're a naief sod, or just as scary. I'm really not sure. The 'Not Yet' hinting to the future, and 'Sand' hinting to the false assumption Iran is a complete dessert, is the key. And this is just one of the very scary hatefull or agressive remarks in this thread you seem to miss.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Jan,

At some point AGAIN in history it is going to happen. I have seen conflict and it continues to this day. Most is religious based and much is economic based. And the rest is a mix. There will, sad to say, always be conflict and hate. 

But much is posturing like a couple dogs in the street trying to claim the mountain. Neither really wanting to do damage but willing to give a few good bites in the process. 

It is the old classic: *Fear, uncertainty and doubt*
FUD is generally a strategic attempt to influence perception by disseminating negative and dubious or false information.

Very doubtful that they would attack our carrier. That would invite instant action against the aggressor. 

The other side is trying the first of the three. 

Did two Westpac Cruises on CV-64 in the 70's. Once to the Persian Gulf for months during the Iran Iraq conflict. We were ready then to hit with nukes if needed. They postured then and it's no different now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Jan said:


> Tess, you're a naief sod, or just as scary. I'm really not sure. The 'Not Yet' hinting to the future, and 'Sand' hinting to the false assumption Iran is a complete dessert, is the key. And this is just one of the very scary hatefull or agressive remarks in this thread you seem to miss.


And you read way too much into words Jan. The areas we tested our Nukes were islands and they are covered with SAND. Has no implications however subtle to the Iranian desert. 

Your a strange one.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

jeremyjs said:


> I'm not sure I believe they would use one even if they managed to build one.


Neither is anyone else sure - that is why they cannot be allowed to have one.



> They're a little nuts yes, but are they suicidal?


And on that shaky reasoning you would say, "sure, why not let them have one???"

Seriously, you need to read up on the history of the ME.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Duncan said:


> While having a government run by loonies with nukes is not a good thing,
> 
> we have survived Ronald Raygun, Mad Maggie and the Shrub - are the ayatollahs any worse?


Here it comes - next he'll be saying that Bush was like Hitler...


----------



## zeroexcelcior (Aug 2, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Here it comes - next he'll be saying that Bush was like Hitler...


I agree that would be a silly comparison.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Jan said:


> Tess, you're a naief sod, or just as scary. I'm really not sure. The 'Not Yet' hinting to the future, and 'Sand' hinting to the false assumption Iran is a complete dessert, is the key. And this is just one of the very scary hatefull or agressive remarks in this thread you seem to miss.


Why bother trying to figure out if I am naive or scary? Just assume I am both and be done with it. If you - a non-native speaker of English - don't even want to consider an alternate interpretation of an English statement by a native speaker - and would instead prefer to call people names - then, as we often say here in the US of A: "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out."


----------

